# Nail Clipping-Proper Way?



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Every time I clip the dogs' nails they seem to splinter. Is there a proper way to hold the clipper? Should I be holding it horizontally or vertically or does it matter?

I brought them to Petsmart yesterday and the groomer did a great job and no splintering so either I'm doing it incorrectly or my clippers are poor quality.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Have you tried a dremel? Works MUCH better.

I recently went to petsmart and found they no longer carry the style of clippers I previously had. VERY ANGRY. So I bought the only style clippers that I saw that could work, the TopPaw ones. Have yet to use them, as I only use clippers on my friends dogs, but they look so damned flimsy!

Remember, you can cause a burning sensation holding the dremel to the nail for too long. 3-5 seconds per nail, go to the next nail, and go back. It takes me 10-20 minutes. But its bonding time.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I gave up the clipper and bought a Dremel Minimite, I cut Odin's nails last week in 10 minutes, it took that long because he didn't like the sound and I guess feel of it at first.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I just use the cheapo guillotine nail clippers... when they start to get dull, I buy new ones, and cut vetically, not horizontally. 










I tried the dremel but it's just way too much hassle to get the whole thing set up... 
I'm not sure how I accomplished this, but Jax loves his nails clipped. When he was puppy he screamed bloody murder when I did it (I wasn't new to clipping, so I wasn't hurting him)... but now he gives me his paws and loves the whole thing... weirdo...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> I just use the cheapo guillotine nail clippers... when they start to get dull, I buy new ones, and cut vetically, not horizontally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic! So I'm cutting them correctly so it must be my clippers. I'll check into a better quality pair and look at the Dremmel as well. I think I'm going to check out some hair clippers too so I can shave the fur between his paw pads. I'm tired of mud clumps and snowballs.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I use Millers Forge and I do like it. They do not splinter the nails and I can get close to the quick. I used Dremel but the clippers are so much quicker, just couple of minutes of work.







​


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

One thing to note about the dremel- I recently tried socializing my GSD to the dremel. I didn't touch her nails or anything. I just turned it on and gave her really high value treats. Thing is- she *hated* it! Would barely come over to get her most favorite treat in the world. I think we will be stuck with nail clippers for the rest of her life... Point being: see if you can borrow a friend's dremel before blowing your own money (at least if dogs' nails are the only thing you would use it for).


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds like maybe your nail clippers are either dull or not strong enough and instead of cutting the nail its crushing it and causing it to splinter. 

Personally I don't like the guillotine style and prefer the "scissor" type. You should be able to clip from any direction if they are sharp enough.

Ronda


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I always had the same problem with the splinters too until I kind of figured out my own little system and it solved the problem. It didn't matter what kind of clippers I used, sharp or not, they always splintered.

First I'll just clip the nails with regular dog clippers like the below picture... nothing out of the ordinary.










Now the secret ingredient... I'll get regular human nail clippers and clip the edges down a little to a more rounded shape, but just the pointy edges, not the whole nail. This gives a more rounded shape and her nails never splinter anymore. It actually works really well.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

GSD07 said:


> I use Millers Forge and I do like it. They do not splinter the nails and I can get close to the quick. I used Dremel but the clippers are so much quicker, just couple of minutes of work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the ones I use! They work well.

I never get them trimmed enough though because I'm always scared to death I'll hit the quick and screw up my dog's indifference toward me messing with his paws. I like being able to touch his feet.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Great, I think I'll look for those because my guy is a bit of a baby and I think the dremel might freak him out.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I just use the cheapo guillotine nail clippers... when they start to get dull, I buy new ones, and cut vetically, not horizontally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just purchased the same kind....have yet to use them as Deuce's nails were cut at the vet last week.


----------

